# Enorossi/AG-Maxx Complaint



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Five years ago, I bought a 4 basket Ag-Maxx tedder which is a relabeled Enorossi product.

This product is made of the cheapest steel imaginable!

I have had the safety guards break twice, three bolts broke and, this week, one of the arms broke. The steel used must be of extremely poor quality as well as the manufacturing methods used.

The safety guards broke on a piece of steel that was approximately 3/8 x 2" at the point where it had been bent sharply. The rotor arm, which is about 1/2 x 2 1/2", broke at the bolt hole where it had been punched through instead of drilled.

Now, if I used the tedder over 1000's of acres/year, I could expect problems. But, typically, it gets run over about 200 acres/years.

I am not complaining about the product-I bought it; I was even kinda warned. I should've check better. Mea culpa.

Rather, on this Fourth of July, I am protesting the economic policies of the United States which encourage the import of cheap, shoddily manufactured products at the expense of US jobs and a healthy economy..

Now, I am going to get off of my soapbox and go light some illegal fireworks, made in China of course.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Rather, on this Fourth of July, I am protesting the economic policies of the United States which encourage the import of cheap, shoddily manufactured products at the expense of US jobs and a healthy economy..


Yup, just experienced that myself. I own a couple of pistol grip Alemite grease guns. Two settings on em, one for volume, one for pressure. The pressure setting will grease stuff our air gun won't touch. Fantastic grease guns, when I bought em they were made in Tennessee. I was going to buy two more and give em to Dad for fathers day so mine wouldn't keep disappearing, checked with Alemite and now the exact same product is made in China to Alemites "exacting standards of craftmanship and quality". Bullshit I say, regardless of their "exacting standards of craftmanship and quality" if it's not made here I can guarentee they won't last near as long or work as well as the ones made in Tennessee.

I've been searching Ebay and Craigslist to see if I can find a couple of the older ones that were still made here. Most insulting thing of all is it wasn't that long ago I bought the USA made ones, but now the imported ones are about 25 bucks more than I paid for the good ones. Thru the email with the company I even told em if I could get the same model as the originals that were made here, I'd pay twice as much as the originals as I was that happy with em, but I ain't paying more for imported junk.

At one time the theory with exporting our jobs overseas was to raise third world standard of living to our own, well folks it ain't working, all that is happening is our standard of living is being dragged down to theirs.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

mlappin said:


> At one time the theory with exporting our jobs overseas was to raise third world standard of living to our own, well folks it ain't working, all that is happening is our standard of living is being dragged down to theirs.


I'll second that!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I own a 4 basket tonutti tedder. It is without doubt the biggest pain to keep running of anything that I own. Italians make some nice shotguns but their farm equipment is crap. As far as exporting products for production, many Americans will not work.... period. Marty, who made your grease guns and I will try to see if I can run down some old stock somewhere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They were made by Alemite the original designers of the modern grease zerk, hows that for a kick in the arse?

I'm looking for the model 555E.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Punching instead of drilling is normal btw.

Enrossi 2 basket tedders hold up really well. 4 basket need to be run on smooth ground. You were warned because you bought a cheap tedder, one of the cheapest in fact. I'd say your repairs are pretty normal for a couple of hundred acres.

I'm lucky to keep our fairly heavy tedders together on 60 acres a year, my 18 ft'er usually needs a couple hundred dollars of parts and a days work every year and we only do one cut.

Price a Krone or Class, or Lely or heavy Kuhn or Pequea to find out what a quality tedder, that will still need work every season costs.



rjmoses said:


> Five years ago, I bought a 4 basket Ag-Maxx tedder which is a relabeled Enorossi product.
> 
> This product is made of the cheapest steel imaginable!


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

A 4 basket Kuhn is about $7500, Ag-Maxx about $6100 from what I could find on the Internet.

Looking at the specs, the Kuhn manual says 1005 lbs, the Ag-Maxx website says 997 lbs.

So either the specifications are way off or the Kuhn isn't much heavier.

I have a Kuhn and have never saw an Ag-Maxx.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Which Kuhn? They used to sell, lighter and heavier models.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a GF5001-THA, I think this year they came out with new models that have one more arm per rotor. That's the only difference that I know of.


----------



## wylde77 (Sep 29, 2011)

KUHN is the best available tedder on the market no doubt. They are actually the worlds largest manufacturer of rotary tedders. Not only that, they have sold their products to other companies such as Deere and New Holland. That goes to show you it must a great tedder if those two companies buy it from them. Along with that, is the feature they call a DigiDrive. That thing is awesome. You can actually have the machine running as you fold it and not damage it. The nice thing is, that digidrive replaces u-joints. That means there is one less grease point to worry about. Plus, the machines run super quiet. Especially when it comes to hay tools, KUHN is king as far as getting what you pay for. By the time you add in maintenance and wear parts from cheaper machines, you actually pay more in the long run for a cheap machine than you would for a KUHN. I have never had bad luck with KUHN products.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a NH169 six basket tedder which is a re-labeled Kuhn, whiles its been a decent tedder I wouldn't say its the best by far. Already need to replace yet another angle adjustment screw and nut. The tine arms could have definitely been heavier I even have a tool I made to straighten them in field, and I try to never leave it out in the rain as it has several plastic sleeve type bushings that if left out, they will not take grease.

If buying another I'd look at either Krone or Pequea. We have a member here at Haytalk who runs about 700 acres a cutting and said the Krone is the only one that has lasted for more than two seasons before it was junk.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I've got a Claas and have been quite impressed with it everytime I hook on to it! Especially the way it is constantly overlooked and neglected.... there is never enough time in the day it seems to check everything over, and it is the one peice I make time up on!!!


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I've used a Rossi 4 basket tedder for 6 or 7 years. Have to agree with previous posts, it's built way too light. I've repaired over 1/2 of the 24 arms ( they always break at the outside bolt hole). I've compared my machine side by side, with my neighbor's Kuhn machine. The arms are made of the same size steel, but I have no idea about the quality difference in the steel - except to say he's never broke an arm on his machine in 5 years. I have noticed that the circular plate the arms are bolted to is 3 or 4" wider on the Kuhn machine. This would give more support to the arms and probably is why his machine has been almost repair free except for flat tires.


----------

